# Keep rust from spreading



## deers2ward (Mar 18, 2021)

Not an actual gunsmithing question, but I thought this would be the best audience for the question. I have an original V42 stiletto that was my grandfathers from WWII. It has a few random spots of rust on the blade, ricasso, and pommel. I have been in possession of it for over 22 years, but have taken a renewed interest in it. I keep it in a zip lock freezer bag, in my gun safe w de-humidifier, and lightly hit it with wd-40 every couple of years, but wondering if there is some other kind of oil I should be using to not only prevent any further rust, but to also possibly fight the spots that are there, even though they have been there for as long as I can remember. I don't want to use anything too harsh, but am wondering if there is something better than WD40. Thanks for any tips or feedback on what


----------



## Railroader (Mar 18, 2021)

Get it out of the plastic bag...any humidity change will cause moisture inside.

As for rust removal and preventative, #0000 steel wool and WD40 are good as any.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 18, 2021)

Stuff that I don't open or look at. I oil down real good and vacuum seal with a dessicant inside


----------



## deers2ward (Mar 18, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Get it out of the plastic bag...any humidity change will cause moisture inside.
> 
> As for rust removal and preventative, #0000 steel wool and WD40 are good as any.


Done on the bag, and will go get some #0000 wool today from the hardware store. Thank you


----------



## Railroader (Mar 18, 2021)

deers2ward said:


> Done on the bag, and will go get some #0000 wool today from the hardware store. Thank you



Just spray some WD on a pinch of steel wool, and with a both of careful scrubbing, the rust spots should disappear...

Next, steal some Lemon Pledge from the Ol' Lady, and coat the whole thing heavily.  Let it dry and buff it off...Should preserve it pretty well.


----------



## killerv (Mar 18, 2021)

always keep some kroil around, great stuff


----------



## beretta (Mar 18, 2021)

I have used this product for over 20 years and it's awesome.


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 18, 2021)

killerv said:


> always keep some kroil around, great stuff


X 3. Best stuff made. Wipe on periodically. Can be used with that steel wool mentioned. Glad you lost that zip lock bag


----------



## AugustaDawg (Mar 18, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Next, steal some Lemon Pledge from the Ol' Lady, and coat the whole thing heavily.  Let it dry and buff it off...Should preserve it pretty well.


Instead of the lemon Pledge, I would use this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Wax
You can get from Amazon, Midway, etc.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 18, 2021)

Birchwood Casey's RIG Universal Gun Grease is a MUCH better rust inhibitor than WD40.  Get it at a gun store, Walmart, or Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## killerv (Mar 18, 2021)

Dont use wd40 on guns, just dont


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 18, 2021)

Plain old Johnson's Paste wax keeps all my weapons rust free. Has been doing the job for a couple of decades now.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 18, 2021)

You might also consider getting a "Golden Rod", or similar, for your safe rather than the dehumidifier cannister.  The Golden Rod is a heating element that keeps the safe interior warmer than the ambient temperature outside the safe.  That guarantees that moisture cannot condense on the contents of the safe.  Among many other places you can get them at Tractor Supply Company.


----------



## deers2ward (Mar 18, 2021)

Clemson said:


> You might also consider getting a "Golden Rod", or similar, for your safe rather than the dehumidifier cannister.  The Golden Rod is a heating element that keeps the safe interior warmer than the ambient temperature outside the safe.  That guarantees that moisture cannot condense on the contents of the safe.  Among many other places you can get them at Tractor Supply Company.



Yeah I got a good sized rod down there now


----------



## bullethead (Mar 18, 2021)

Use this with a light oil to remove any rust.
https://www.big45metalcleaner.com/
And regular maintenance with Ballistol, Weapon Shield, or any of the quality gun oils will keep the rust away


----------



## nmurph (Mar 19, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> Instead of the lemon Pledge, I would use this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Wax
> You can get from Amazon, Midway, etc.



This.

This is what museums use.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Use this with a light oil to remove any rust.
> https://www.big45metalcleaner.com/
> And regular maintenance with Ballistol, Weapon Shield, or any of the quality gun oils will keep the rust away


I had never heard of those, thanks! Ordered me a couple yesterday.


----------



## deers2ward (Mar 22, 2021)

Really appreciate the feedback and glad I posted here. I'm sure my Dad and Grandfather are smiling down. I will definitely do a better job of staying on top of this

Before:


After:


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 22, 2021)

Kroil is the best!


----------



## rosewood (Apr 5, 2021)

killerv said:


> Dont use wd40 on guns, just dont


It is probably good for cleaning, but not so much for long term protection.  WD-40 actually dissolves other protectants.  Recently discovered you can use it to remove wheel bearing grease from jeans.  My oldest brother lubed his bicycle bearings with WD-40 as a kid, rode real smooth for a short while then the grease ran out and his bearings were destroyed.

There are other protectants that are designed for firearms that are more appropriate.  I typically use Remoil myself, but nothing wrong with the other brands designed for firearms or even the waxes and such others have mentioned on here.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Apr 5, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about those Golden Rod heating elements in a safe.  First of all, both my safes are in the house and I have never had a humidity issue in my safes.  Then heating something makes it rust quicker than something cooler.  Think about an exhaust pipe or a grill.  However, I guess if kept warm and dry, it would have a hard time rusting.

I know many keep their safes in a garage or shop.  If you have the room fully insulated, you have less problems with humidity than one that has un-insulated walls or doors.  I fully insulated my shop when I built it and no climate control, and really have no noticeable humidity issues in it.

Rosewood


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had never heard of those, thanks! Ordered me a couple yesterday.


They work great.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 5, 2021)

wd40 is great at removing tar and many other petroleum byproducts. Not a great lubricant or rust preventative.


----------

